# Canada King Salmon



## Shortdrift

CW261, Kohouty, Dougyefresh and Shortdrift fished out of St.Catherines Canada for King Salmom. We also caught some steelhead but no COHO this trip. Chartered with Frank Kittrick ( Y-KNOT CHARTERS ) on the 22nd and like always, had a great time. Fishing was slow as we came up after a two day blow with five and six foot waves that tore things up. Fished out of Shortdrift's boat on the 23rd and morning of the 24th.


----------



## M.Magis

Looks like a great trip. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Lundy

Nice pics Ron, have to love those silver fish!

I would like to make a trip there next spring and go with Frank one day and then fish a couple more from by boat.

You guys should consider joining us for the Point Breeze trip next July. The last two July trips have been REALLY good.


----------



## Dougyefresh

Had a great time! See what happens next year? Thanks Ron and Carl, and Special K.


----------

